# General > Genealogy >  looking for valerie beatons family

## Judith

Hi im hoping someone can help me trace former detective constable val beaton, she was in the force in the 70's first in the lanarkshire constabulary then part of the serious crime squad in the strathclyde police force. Any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance. Judith x

----------

